# Cách vệ sinh nệm khi trẻ tè dầm



## nguyenlamtgn (17/9/19)

*Xử lý những vết bẩn trên nệm, đặc biệt là nước tiểu do trẻ nhỏ tè dầm luôn là nổi đau đầu của nhiều bà mẹ. Với 6 bước vệ sinh cơ bản bên dưới đây sẽ giúp chiếc nệm nhà bạn tránh khỏi vết ố vàng cũng như mùi khai khó chịu của nước tiểu. *

Nếu gia đình bạn có con nhỏ hoặc nuôi thú cưng thì khó tránh khỏi việc các "bé yêu" tè dầm ra giường, điều này khiến nệm nhà bạn bị ướt và thậm chí là có mùi khai khó chịu. Điều này không những gây phiền toái đến môi trường ngủ mà còn ảnh hưởng đến sức khỏe (hệ hô hấp và làn dan). Cùng Thegioinem.com tìm hiểu những gợi ý bổ ích trong việc vệ sinh nệm khi trẻ tè dầm qua bài viết bên dưới này nhé!





                                                       Cách vệ sinh nệm khi trẻ tè dầm - Thegioinem.com

*6 bước đơn giản để vệ sinh chiếc nệm bẩn nhà bạn*

Trước khi bắt đầu, hãy chuẩn bị những dụng cụ sau:

2 khăn vải/giẻ thấm nước
Một chai giấm pha loãng theo tỉ lệ 1 phần giấm trắng, 1 phần nước. Bạn lưu ý nên đựng hỗn hợp trong chai xịt nhỏ như chai xịt tưới cây để dễ thao tác nhé.
Bột baking soda (có thể mua tại các cửa hàng tiện lợi)
Máy hút bụi (nếu có)
Lời khuyên: Chớ nên để vết ướt thấm quá lâu vào nệm mới đem vệ sinh bạn nha. Ngay khi bạn phát hiện ra bé hoặc thú cưng té dầm ra nệm bạn nên nhanh chóng xử lý để vết bẩn không ngấm sâu vào nệm và mùi nước tiểu sẽ dễ dàng tẩy sạch hơn.

_*Bước 1:*_ Tháo gỡ ga, áo nệm, hoặc bảo vệ nệm

Trước tiên bạn nên tháo gỡ hết tất cả  các lớp ga, topper, bảo vệ nệm, áo nệm ra khỏi nệm. Kiểm tra tình trạng ướt của nệm.

_*Bước 2:*_ Thấm khô nước tiểu trên nệm

Dùng khăn vải hoặc giẻ sạch ẩm thấm khô nước tiểu trên nệm đến mức tối đa nhất có thể. Bạn nên thấm nhẹ nhàng không nên chùi hoặc ấn mạnh vào nệm để tránh làm cho vùng bị ướt lan ra nhiều hơn.

*Bước 3: *Giặt các sản phẩm bị ướt

Cho ga áo nệm, hoặc topper, bảo vệ nệm (nếu có) vào máy để giặt. Đừng quên hòa tan ít nước xả có hương thơm dễ chịu để khử mùi vết bẩn nhé.

_*Bước 4: *_Khử mùi bằng giấm loãng

Pha một ít dung dịch giấm loãng, sau đó xịt lên vết nước tiểu bằng bình xịt dạng phun sương để nệm không bị ướt nhiều và lâu khô. Bạn cần xịt đến khi khu vực nước tiểu hơi ẩm và giữ yên trong vòng khoảng 10 - 15 phút để khử mùi, bởi giấm ăn có khả năng khử mùi hôi khá tốt. Tiếp đến bạn dùng khăn thấm sạch hết dung dịch vừa xịt ra khỏi nệm nhé.

Nếu bạn phát hiện vết nước tiểu đã khô rồi thì hãy xịt dung dịch giấm pha loãng vào vùng đó vừa ẩm và trong lúc thâm khô lại bạn nên ấn mạnh vào nệm để giảm thiểu tối đa mùi nước tiểu trên nệm.

*Bước 5:* Sử dụng bột baking soda

Phủ đều một ít bột baking soda lên vùng bị bẩn khoảng 6 tiếng cho đến khi khô hẵn. Bởi baking soda có tác dụng hút ẩm và khử mùi vô cùng hiệu quả.

_*Bước 6:*_ Hút sạch bột baking soda trên nệm

Khi nệm đã khô, bạn sử dụng máy hút bụi để hút sạch bột baking soda còn vương trên nệm. Trường hợp nếu nhà không có máy hút bụi, bạn có thể dùng một cây chổi lông nhỏ hoặc khăn để phủi sạch baking soda khỏi nệm.

_LƯU Ý: _   Bạn nên lặp đi lặp lại các bước 2, 4, 5, 6 nếu thấy vẫn còn mùi hôi khó chịu. Hoặc nệm bị ướt quá nhiều bạn nên nhờ đến đội vệ sinh nệm chuyên nghiệp để hỗ trợ xử lý sạch chiếc nệm bẩn nhà bạn.

_Với 6 bước vệ sinh tại nhà trên, Thegioinem.com mong rằng sẽ giúp ích được bạn trong việc xử lý vết ố và mùi khai khó chịu do trẻ nhỏ tè dầm trên nệm. Chúc bạn và gia đình luôn có giấc ngủ ngon và thoải mái nhé !!_


----------

